# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ][ هنا زاوية لكل شخصٍ بحاجة إلى الدعاء]['

## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اللهم صلَّ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق هذه الآيات ..* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*"قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ..."صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 14 من سورة التوبة*

*"يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءتْكُم مَّوْعِظَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَشفَاء لِّمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ..."صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 57 في سورة يونس*

*"ثُمَّ كُلِي مِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُكِي سُبُلَ رَبِّكِ ذُلُلاً يَخْرُجُ مِن بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاء لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ..." صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 69 من سورة النحل*

*"وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا..." صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 82 من سورة الإسراء*

*"وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ..." صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 80 من سورة الشعراء*

*"وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَّقَالُوا لَوْلَا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشفَاء وَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ..." صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 44 من سورة فصلت*


*إخواني أخواتي* 
*هنا زاوية لكل شخصٍ بحاجة إلى الدعاء*
*لقد لاحظنا في الآونه الاخيره انه قد كثر وضع مواضيع طلب الدعاء لاشخاص مرضى وغيرها ممن هم بحاجة الى الدعاء* 


*فـ نتفضل جميعا بوضع كل من له حاجة لدعـاء هنا* 


*وان تم طرحه في موضوع مستقل سيدمج هنا* 


**وملاحظه احب ان انوه به نتمنى من الجميع ان لايُرد بدعاء لشخص واحد اكثر من مره لغرض زيادة المشاركات لانه سوف يتم الحذف ان لفت نظر احد مشرفي المنتدى العام تكرار الدعاء*


*واتمنى الشفاء لكل المرضى إن شاء الله*


*تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

*مع تحيات :*
*شبكة الناصرة , شمعه تحترق , سيناريو , القلب المرح*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو 
والله يقضي حوائجك و حاجات المحتاجين يارب يكريم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

الله يعطيك العافيه
وتشكر على جهودك يا المرح

نسأل الله ان يمن على مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالشفاء والعافيه

وان شاء الله جميع الاخوه والاخوات متعاونين معانا 
ويتم طرح كل طلب للدعاء في هالصفحه 

وعساكم على القوه

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

شكرررررررررررررررررررا على الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مجهود رائع اخوي القلب المرح

وفكرة حلوة 
وراح اتعاون معاكم بس لفت نظري عدم تكرار الدعاء

في نظري الي يكثف الدعاء من اجل زيادة رصيده هني ما عنده سالفة

بس الي يدعوا بقلب صافي عشان تعجيل الشفاء واخذ الثواب ما في اشكال 


 و مرحوم الوالدين اخويي 

والله يثيب الجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* "وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا..."*

*صدق الله العظيم* 
*الأخ عبد الخالق المبشر*

*قد خرج من المستشفى لكنه سيعود قريبا لأجراء عملية بالظهر* 

*وستظهر يوم الأحد بإذن الله الفحوصاتالتي اجريت على رأسه حيث يوجد لديه ( كيس دهني داخلي ) من خلال الفحوصات* 
*سيظهرمدى خطورة الكيس وتحديد هل يحتاج الى اجراء عملية جراحية ام لا* 
*لأنه حسب ما قال الطبيب هناك نوعين من الأكياس : الأول : يدوم ستين عادي ما يأثر* 
*الثاني خطير : يسبب صرع او اغماء او .... ويحتاج الى عملية لأزالته*

*يا رب اتشافي عبد الخالق ابو محمد وترده سالم بحق عليل كربلاء علي بن الحسين عليهم السلام*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*يالله يالله يالله*

*امسح عليه بالشفاء يا كريم يا مجيب دعوة الداعين لا ترد دعاءنا يا لله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*"وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا..." صدق الله العظيم الآية 82 من سورة الإسراء*

*"وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ..." صدق الله العظيم* *الآية 80 من سورة الشعراء*السيدة نجيبة ال نصيف

خرجت من المستشفى 

الحمد لله على سلامتها 

الله يتمم عليها الشفاء يا رب

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يا كريم يا كريم يا كريم

شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يا رب

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعطيك العافيه* 

*اخوي * 

*القلب المرح* 

*على الفكره الجميله* 

***************************************
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*يالله يالله يالله*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

ربي يعطيك ألف عااااافيه خيوو

القلب المرح

وعساك عالقووه

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله*

*تحياتي*

----------


## دانة البحرين

*اللهم صل على محمد آل محمد*


*يعطيك العافية* 

*على  المووووووووووووضووووع*

*والله  شافي محمد ولد أختي* 
*أدعووووو له*
*بحق غريب كربلاء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي محمد ولد اخت دانة البحرين واتقومه بالسلامه يا رب
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي القلب على الفكرة ..*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق عليل كربلاء علي بن* 
*الحسين عليهما السلام .*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*ويرجع كل مريض الى بيتهم سالم يارب.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعائكم الى بنت اختي

ترى البارحة كانت في الإسعاف لتشنج اصابها 

الحمد لله الحين احسن

اللهم بحق عليل كربلاء شافي بنت اختي يا رب

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*يالله يالله يالله*
*الله ايشافيها عفاف*
*امين ربي*

----------


## سيناريو

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله*
*الله ايشافيها خيتوعفاف*
* وسلمي عليها*

----------


## فرح

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله
الله ايشافيها خيتوعفاف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اطمنكم الحمد لله بنت اختي بخير

ولله الحمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعائكم الى الأخت سكنة الضامن

التي رقدت اليوم في المستشفى لإجراء عملية 

حيث اصيبت بكسر في الحوض

اللهم شافيها بحق مكسورة الأضلاع فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها 

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء .....يا كريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأخت سكنة الضامن تحتاج دعواتكم عمليتها يوم الأربعاء 

اللهم شافيها وعافيها بحق مكسورة الأضلاع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعواتكم للشيخ عبد الكريم ال حبيل 

تعبان مرة

اللهم شافيه وعافيه بحق عليل كربلاء 

الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الله يعطيهم العافية

ويشافيهم كلهم

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
اسألكم الدعاء لي لقضاء حاجتي المتعسر لان جد تعب قلبي* 
*من الهم وماعاد عندي صبر* 
*الهي ان كان فرجي في موتي فعجل وفاتي لساعتي* 

*ع ـــين الح ـــياة يــا مــهدي*

----------


## وعود

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله رب العالمين

ببركة دعائكم اخواني واخواتي 

ظهرت نتائج الأشعة بأ الأخ عبد الخالق المبشر سليمة 

الف الحمد لله على السلامة

بينما تؤجل عملية الأخت سكنة الضامن اليى يوم السبت

نتيجة احتياجها الى تركيب دم 

الله يشافيها ويشافي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 

ببركة دعاء المؤمنين لهم

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*

----------


## جنة الرضا

سيد عباس
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابنتي سلمى ذات الاثنى عشر عاما تصارع الحياة في مستشفى محلي حيث تقاسي من السرطان والذي يبدو في آخر مراحله. الأطباء يأسوا من حالتها إلا أنني لست يائسا من رحمة الله ولدي الثقة به وبالدعاء لذلك أرسل لكم من صميم قلب أم يائسة لطفلة تحتضر أن تدعو لابنتي .. أرجوكم أشركوها في دعائكم .. ادعو لها أن يمكنها الله من تحمل العلاج ومن ثم بمشيئة الله تتماثل للشفاء إله الحق آمين ...
> 
> أرجوكم مرروا هذه الرسالة إلى كل مسلم ومسلمة تعرفونها قدر الإمكان .. حتى لو كان القدر التي تقدمونه 10 % من دعائكم فذلك يعني الشيء الكثير لنا ..
> 
> رحمة الله و دعاؤكم هما أملنا الوحيد.
> 
> 
> 
> أشكركم
> 
> سيد حسن عباس
> 
اللهم اشفي سلمى واشفي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات


ارجوكم الدعاء لها 
بكل صراحة اتتني الرسالة عن طريق الأميل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلاء
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي سلمى بنت السيد عباس وشافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*

----------


## ابد منساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يعطيكم العافية على هذاالموقع واتمنا من ربي يوفق كل من بحاجة الى الدعاء بحق هذي اليالي المباركة وان يشافي كل منهوا مريض او مديون او مظلوم او غريب بحق محمد وال محمد وانا هم كذلك بحاجه الى الدعاء منكم ادعولي بان الله يخرجني من المحنه ,جد محتاج الى الدعاء عسى الله يوفق الجميع 
وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد ودمتم سالمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم فرج همومنا بحق عيد العدير الأغر وبالخصوص الأخ ابد منساك فرج همومه وغمومه

يا رب يا رب يا رب

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحواجئ كل محتاج وبالخصوص الاخ*
*ابد منساك*
*يارب العالمين*

----------


## أباالصلط

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني انا اسمي جواد نصرلله من لبنان الاصل انا التحقت  بي صفوف المقاومة الاسلامية في عام 2000 بعد تحرير لبنان والتحقت في ركب المجاهدين وخض اكثر من 20 دورة تدريبيه في لبنان وسورية ولبنان وأيران وبعد التدريبات القاسية رجعت الى موطني الام لبنان وأنا من أصل سوري وامي لبنانية طبعا بعد التدريبات العسكرية اصبحت في ركب المجاهدين الاستشهادين في قسم الاحتياط وأحيانا في قسم التعبئة وفي عام 2006 وكما تعرفوا اندلعت حرب الوعد الصادق التي كان قائده سيدنا أباهادي وفي يوم الــ 20 من الحرب أصبت في شضاية في ضهري واسفل  ضهري طبعاً كنت انا والاستشهادين الثلاثة : علي .... ومحمد ........... وابراهيم كنا نحن المسؤلون عن الدوريات في منطقة( جبشيت ) وكنا كل ليل من الساعة 12 وحتى الرابعة اي قبل صلاة الصبح وكنا نحن الضهر الحامي للاأخون الذين هم في الصفوف الامامية في ساحة المعركة وأنا الائن اكتب هذه الكلمات وأعرف انه لا يسمح لي كتب هذه الكلمات ولاكني اكتبها وأنا اتطلع نظرة امل في شفائي ذهبت الى ايران لا اتعالج ولاكن الاطباء قالوا لي انه لايوجد جدوا من علاجي وحتى الاطباء السوريين ايضا كانت جوابهم كمثل الاطباء الايرانين واللبنانين وانا ارجوا منكم ان لا تنسوني بي الدعاء .
أرجوكم سامحوني ولاكن لايحق لي ان اكتب غير هذا القليل لائني قد سبق وقسمت اني لن اخون الحزب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخوكم أباالصلط

----------


## سيناريو

*أخوي جواد* 
*أهنئك على هذاالركب الذي كله فخر وشرف*
*الله ينصركم وينور دربكم * 
*دعواتي لك بالشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
* 
*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 
*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 
* 

اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج كل محتاج وبالخصوص الاخ
ابد منساك* 
* والأخ أبا الصلط
يارب العالمين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي سلمى بنت السيد عباس
بحق يتيمة الحسين
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء  ....يا رب

اللهم شافي اخونا المجاهد الغيور المنتصر باذن الله القوي والمحامي عن راية الدين
اللهم ايده لابالشفاء العاجل بحق عليل كربلاء
هنيئا لك اخي جواد على هذا الوسام الذي ارتديته في دنياك قبل اخرتك 
موقعك في الجنة ينتظرك فلا تكره وسامك الذي حضيت به الآن لأنه هو مع عزيمتك وايمان من سيوصلك الى جنان الله الواسعة

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

الله يشااااااااااااااااااااااااافيهم آمين يارب العــــــــــــــــــالمين 

والصلاه والسلام على اطيب المرسلين

تحياتي 
ورده بس عطشانه

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
يا لله يارحمن يارحيم
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وأقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
يارب العالمين
بحق أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي كل مريض يا رب 

بحق عليل كربلاء

----------


## غونو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
يا لله يارحمن يارحيم
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وأقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
يارب العالمين
بحق أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## امبراطور الحب

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم,,,,,*


*اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا,,,,*






*القلب المرح,,,,,*

*اخي  وسيدي الفاضل,,,,,*


*بارك الله فيك* 


*واتمنى لك كل الخير والتوفيق,,,,*



*وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك,,,*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
*
**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
* 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
**
*

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*
*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
*

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 


اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج كل محتاج*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم بحق عليل كربلاء شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 


امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 




بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 


بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ادعوا لولد اخوي مصطفى 

محتاج دعائكم فهو يرقد في المستشفى من

البارحة تحت الملاحظة مو عارفين اله 

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يا من رد يوسف على يعقوب قر اعيننا بعودة مصطفى سالم غانم يا رب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الحمد لله اخوي مصطفى بخير 
طلع عنده نزله معوية شديدة شوي

ادعوا له يرجع لينا بالسلامة 

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء .......يا لله

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم  

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء  




بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها  

بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 


انشاء الله يطمكنكم الله عليه  وما يشوف شر

----------


## غونو

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال بيت محمد*
*اخوكم منتظر الحزين يطلب منكم الدعاء له* *
اللهم بحق الزهراء اعطني مرادي يا ربي يا ارحم الراحمين
اخواني اقسم عليكم بضلع الزهراء وبرأس الحسين وبكف العباس ان تدعو لي الله ان يحقق لي مرادي ويبلغني مناي ,اني طلبت من الزهراء قضاء حاجتي وشفائي من علتي التي اتعبتني وانا في مقتبل عمري فاسالو الله قضائها لي*
*منتظر الحزين*
***************************************************  ****

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 

بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها 
اللهم شافي اخانا منتظر الحزين وبلغه مراده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب اتشافي اخونا منتظر بحق الزهراء مكسرة الأضلاع مسقطة الجنين 

الحمد لله على سلامة ولدنا مصطفى 

ادعوا للمولودة الجديدة فاطمة بأن يشافيها الله ويفرح قلب امها وابوها 

بها ويجعلها من خدام الحسين يا رب

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

----------


## ابد منساك

اخي منتظر هذا دعاء علمها رول الله الله(ص) امير المومنين (ع) ان تقول ياعماد من لاعماد له ويادخر من لادخر له ياسند من لاسند له ويا حرز من لاحرز له ويا عياث من لاعياث له يا عفوا من لاعفوا له ياعياث من لاعياث له ويا كريم العفوا ويا حسن البلاء وياعظيم الرجاء ويا عز الضعفاء ويا منقذ الغرقي ويا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل  انت الذب سجد لك سواد الليل ونور النهار وضوء القمر وشعاع الشمس ودوي الماء وحفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله انت وحدك لاشريك لك ثم تقول اللهم افعل بي (كذاكذا)وتذكر حاجتك ولاتقوم من مقامك الا وقد استجيب دعاك ولاتنسانا من الدعاء

----------


## شفايف وردية

*يا رب اتفرج عن الجميع لا سيما من سألونا الدعاء*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

----------


## hanin2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
احبتي اخوتي اخواتي في لله محتاجه لدعائكم لذي اختبارات ابتداء يوم السبت ان شاء الله الموافق 10محرام لاتنسوني سأستغرق سبوعين وبعد ذلك سأرجع إذا شاء الله لمنتداي المفضلي والى اخواتي واخواني ستوحشني اقلامكم الصادقه  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2: 
تقبلو خالص احترامي اختكم في لله حنين

----------


## LUCKY

الله يوفقك و يعطيك من كل خير و ترجعي لنا يالسلامه 

و اذا حضرتي الليله مجلس العباس اطلبي منه اللي في بالك و لا تنسيني من الدعاء 

تحياتي

----------


## فادي القطيف

بالتوفيق حنين وان شاء الله تنالي مرادك يارب والمؤنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 


اخوكي فادي القطيف

----------


## سيناريو

بالتوفيق ياااارب 
وإن شالله الأسئلة سهلة مرررررررره

وننتظر وجودك المتألق بيننا إ نشاء الله
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

_السلام على عليل كربلاء_

_الله يوفق كل من دعا الى المرضى_

_ونسألكم الدعاااااااااااااء_


_تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي_
_محبــــــــــه الشيخ_

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

----------


## ياسمين علي

اللهم شافي جميع المرضى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق مصيبة الاماما الحسين عليه السلام يالله

----------


## ياسمين علي

شباب ادعو لي بحق مصيبة الامام الحسين بتوفيق في الاختبارات السنه يبي لي نسبه ثاني ثنوي وسبوعين ماني داخله لاتبخلون علي بالدعاء صاحبتكم الحزينه أسيره

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
اسألكم الدعاء اخواني واخواتي , 

اخوي و زوجته مرضى ادعوا إليهم يرجعوا بالسلامة
وبنت اختي صغيرة طاحت علينا بمرض السكري
ادعوا اليها تطلع من المستشفى بالسلامة وعلشان الامتحانات..

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها
بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها* 

*بحق فاطمة وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها*

    ياربِ يشافيهم ويعافيكم ويقومو ليكم بالسلامه آخر السوء ان شاء الله وماتشوفو شر...


      كـــــــروووزهـ

----------


## جررريح الررروح

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محم وآل محمد

اللهم بحرمة أصحاب الكساء وبجاههم عندك

تكرم وتفضل على كل مريض بالشفاء والعافيه

واقضي حاجة كل محتاج يا الله

----------


## زهور الامل

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## ixir

الله يشافي ويعافي كل مريض بإذن الله وبحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد سلام الله عليه
:)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي وعافي كل من سألنا الدعاء 

يا رب شافيهم وداويهم بدوائك يا رب العباد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## LUCKY

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## جنة الحسين

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## جنة الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 


اوصيكم بالدعاء لي بالتوفيق

فنحن نتظر نتائج القبول

اوصيكم بالدعاء بحق مصيبة الحسين 

و قضى الله حوائجنا و حوائجكم بحق باب الحوائج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
*يالله يالله يالله*
يشافي جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ومن اوصانا بالدعاء بحق عليل كربلاء الامام علي بن الحسين عليهم السلام..

----------


## LUCKY

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_يا رب اتوفق المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالأخص الأخت جنة الحسين_

_اعطها مراها يا رب_

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يا رب اتوفق المؤمنين والمؤمنات وبالأخص الأخت جنة الحسين

اعطها مراها يا رب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق عليل كربلاء علي بن* 
*الحسين عليهما السلام .*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## وعود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق عليل كربلاء علي بن* 
*الحسين عليهما السلام .*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## جنة الحسين

اختي عفاف الهدى ،  sweet magik

جزاكم الله كــل خير 

وقضى الله حوائجنا و حوائجكم بحق مصيبة الحسين عليه السلام

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين

اللهم اوسع علينا في رزقنا واقضي عنا ديوننا وارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## البرق اللامع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والدنا من ثامن محرم يرقد بالعناية المركزة، بسبب جلطة حادة بالمخ، أفقدته الوعي تمامأ، واليوم حالته حرجة بسبب نزيف بالمريء، وهو محتاج لدعائكم، فلا تنسوه من الدعاء له بالصحة والعافية بحق الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

البرق اللامع ..

ألف سلامه لوالدكم ماعليه شر إن شالله



امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي كل مريض وخصوصا من خصصناه بدعائنا
بحرمة أصحاب الكساء ومقامهم إلا مامننت عليه بالشفاء والعافيه .

اخوي في صفحه مثبته في هذا القسم وهي مخصصه لطلب الدعاء 
بعد اذنك رح يتم ذمج مشاركتك فيها .
موفقين ويرده الله لبيته سالم معافى

----------


## دمعه الحسين

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

البرق اللامع ..

ألف سلامه لوالدكم ماعليه شر إن شالله



امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي كل مريض وخصوصا من خصصناه بدعائنا
بحرمة أصحاب الكساء ومقامهم إلا مامننت عليه بالشفاء والعافيه .

اخوي في صفحه مثبته في هذا القسم وهي مخصصه لطلب الدعاء 
بعد اذنك رح يتم ذمج مشاركتك فيها .
موفقين ويرده الله لبيته سالم معافى

----------


## طابوقه

اهلا اخي البرق الامع
خبر مؤسف حقا
اللهم بحق مريض كربلاء اشفه واشف جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
ان شاء الله يرجع ليكم بالصحه والعافيه 
ومايشوف شر
تحياتي 
الطابوقه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق عليل كربلاء علي بن* 
*الحسين عليهما السلام .*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*ويرجع كل مريض الى بيتهم سالم يارب.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

البرق اللامع ..

ألف سلامه لوالدكم ماعليه شر إن شالله



**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي كل مريض وخصوصا من خصصناه بدعائنا
بحرمة أصحاب الكساء ومقامهم إلا مامننت عليه بالشفاء والعافيه .*

----------


## Malamh Cute

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام  عليكم* 


*الوالده الغاليه    تعبانه   الله  يقومه  باالسلامه  * 


*محتاجه   دعاكم*

----------


## ابتسام

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## ومضة امل

أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويشكف السوء 
امن يجيب المضظر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

الله يشافيه ان شاء الله 
ويشافي اخي الصغير 
طفل عمره 8 سنوات محتاج لدعائكم يقولون فيه حصى في المعده  محتاج دعائكم 
وادعوا لي اني بعد النتائج بعد يومين 
ادعوا لي بالنجاح
دعاء المؤمن لاخيه المؤمن مستجاب

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## سيناريو

ياحميد  بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
 ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
 يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## جنة الحسين

البرق اللامع ..

ألف سلامه لوالدكم ماعليه شر إن شالله



امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي كل مريض وخصوصا من خصصناه بدعائنا
بحرمة أصحاب الكساء ومقامهم إلا مامننت عليه بالشفاء والعافيه .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق عليل كربلاء علي بن* 
*الحسين عليهما السلام .*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*ويرجع كل مريض الى بيتهم سالم يارب.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

إلاهي بالميامين هداتي من بني هاشم 
بخاتم النبيين اخي الوحي ابي القاسم
بمن صام بمن صلى بمن صدق بالخاتم
بمن اثر بلقرص ثلاث وطوى صائم
بمن ردت له الشمس ببابل والملا عالم
بحق البضعة الزهراء وهي ست النسا فاطم
وبالمسموم والمقتول ظلماً فلعن الظالم
وبالسجاد والباقر والصاق والكاظم
وبالمدفون في طوس علي وبنه العالم
بحق العسكريين مع المنتظر القائم

اجرنا من لضى النيران يا حمن يا راحم

اجرنا من لضى النيران بل من شرها الحاطم


اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء
اللهم اقضي حوائج المحتاجين


دمتــــــــ بود

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد



اخواني اسألكم الدعاء
لطفل كان في بداية هذه السنه نبته يانعه ملؤها الحياه
حاله كحال اي طفل يبث الحياه من العدم
ولكن شاء الله ان يبتلي اهله ببلاء ليمتحن صبرهم
وانا اشهد انهم صبرو
فقد انسكب عليه حليب حار احرق رجليه بالكامل
ولم يستطيعو نزع بنطاله إلا مع انتزاع جلده
ساعد الله امه فهو ابنها الوحيد من الذكور
وهو من الحادثه الى هذا اليوم يرقد بالمستشفى ميؤس من حالته


اسألكم الدعاء له بشفاء العاجل
اسم هذا الطفل طه
دمتــ بود



دمتــــــــ بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البرق اللامع ..

ألف سلامه لوالدكم ماعليه شر إن شالله



*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخت سويت

الله يشافي امش ويقومها بالسلامة وتنور عليكم بيتكم 

بحق الزهراء سلام الله عليها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي الطفل طه

وقر عين امه بعودته سالما لها 

يا راد يوسف على ابيه رد طه مشافى معافى لوالدته

اللهم بحق الشباب ورده على امه ليلى رد الطفل طه على امه سالما غانما يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم يا مشافي يا معافي شافي الأخت صفية التركي

وردها على اولادها سالمة غانمة تراها ترقد في المستشفى 

لمرض السكلسل يا رب اتقومها بالسلامة 

اللهم بحق غربة زينب ردها لبيتها بعد ان تمسح عليها بالشفاء العاجل 

يا كريم يا كريم يا كريم

----------


## Malamh Cute

ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ....يا رب

يا رب تمسح على جميع المرضى بالشفاء لا سيما من

سألونا الدعاء اللهم شافهم بشفائك وعافهم بدوائك

----------


## شفايف وردية

ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## ام فاطمه 1

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

إلاهي بالميامين هداتي من بني هاشم 
بخاتم النبيين اخي الوحي ابي القاسم
بمن صام بمن صلى بمن صدق بالخاتم
بمن اثر بلقرص ثلاث وطوى صائم
بمن ردت له الشمس ببابل والملا عالم
بحق البضعة الزهراء وهي ست النسا فاطم
وبالمسموم والمقتول ظلماً فلعن الظالم
وبالسجاد والباقر والصاق والكاظم
وبالمدفون في طوس علي وبنه العالم
بحق العسكريين مع المنتظر القائم

اجرنا من لضى النيران يا حمن يا راحم

اجرنا من لضى النيران بل من شرها الحاطم


اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء وكذا الاخت صفية التركي
ردها الى اهلها سالمة يارب العالمين
اللهم و اقضي حوائج المحتاجين


دمتــــــــ بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

ارجوكم ارجوكم لاتنسونا من الدعاء لشخص يحتاج لدعائكم هو في المستشفى في العناية المركزة في غيبوبة نتمنى من الجميع الدعاء له ببركة هذا الشهرادعو له فهو بأمس الحاجة لدعائكم...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي عذا الشخص الي يرقد في المستشفى 

بحق عليل كربلاء ايقوم بالسلامة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا تنسوا الطفل جاسم الضامن من الدعاء 
عندو خدش بسيط في القرنية

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

اللهم عافي من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابهالإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه بحق مريض كربلاء  السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي عماد علي بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا عماد علي وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن عماد علي وعن جميع المومنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي عماد علي


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا عماد علي وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم بالحسين الوجيه وجده وابيه وامه واخيه والتسعة المعصومين
من ذريته وبنيه..
شافه وعافه واكفه شر هذه الدنيا ومهماتها وسهل عليه واستر عليه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين..
وما يشووف شر اخوونا ابو باسم 
ويقووم بالسلامه انشاء الله

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم عافي من كل سوء أصابه ومن كل مرض أصابه بحق مريض كربلاء الإمام السجاد زين 0العابدين عليه السلام ))

(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي عماد علي بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا عماد علي وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..


اللهم بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء وتسعة المعصومين من ذرية الحسين اكشف عنا وعن عماد علي وعن جميع المومنين كل ضر وبلاء 
يالله اقسمت عليك بكفوف العباس الهي اقسمعت عليك بام مصائب زينب الكبرى 
الهي اقسمت عليك بافاطمة الصغرى الهي اقسمت عليك بطفله رقيه وبسكينه بنت حسين ان تشافي وتعافي اخي عماد علي


أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يارب اتشافيه وتعافيه من كل شر وبلا
أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طلب منا يوم امس في أحد المجالس الحسينية الدعاء لأحد المرضى اسمه عباس

والدعاء لأهل لعائلة الخياط التي أصابها الحادث وتوفي الأب وابنه والباقي يرقدن في المستشفى 

اللهم شافي كل المرضى يا سميع الدعاء 

ياكريم يا كريم يا كريم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .._
_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .._
_إلهي بمحمد المصطفى .._
_وعلي المرتضى .._
_وفاطمة الزهراء .._
_والحسن المجتبى .._
_والحسين غريب كربلاء .._
_والتسعة المعصومين النجباء .._
_باالحجة أبن الحسن .._
_ياالله .. ياالله .. يالله .._
_يالله .. يالله .. يالله .._
_ياالله .. ياالله .. يالله .. ياالله .._
_اللهم شافي كل مريض بحق مريض كربلاء .._
_الأمام زين العابدين .._
_لا سيما من سألنا الدعاء .._
_اللهم أمسح عليهم بالصحة والعافية .._
_وأبعد عنهم كل سوء وبلاء .. يالله .._
_يارحمن يارحيم .._
_وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين .._

----------


## سيناريو

*ياحميد بحق محمد*
*وياعلي بحق علي* 
*ويافاطربحق فاطمة* 
*ومحسن بحق الحسن* 
*وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين* 

*شااااااااااااااااااافي كل مريض سألن الدعاااااااء يالله*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي عماد علي بحقك ياكريم)

يا عماد من لا عماد له , و يا ذخر من لا ذخر له , و يا سند من لا سند له , و يا حرز من لا حرز له , و يا غياث من لا غياث له , و يا كريم العفو و يا حسن التجاوز و يا عظيم الرجاء و يا عز الضعفاء و يا منقذ الغرقى و يا منجي الهلكى يا محسن يا مجمل يا منعم يا مفضل , أنت الذي سجد لك سواد الليل و نور النهار و ضوء القمر و شعاع الشمس و دوي الماء و حفيف الشجر يا الله يا الله يا الله أنت وحدك لا شريك لك .. اللهم أشفي مريضنا عماد علي وأحفظه من كل سوءٍ و بلاء و جميع مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات برحمة منك يا أرحم الرحمين و صلى الله على محمدٍ و آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياحميد بحق محمد
*وياعلي بحق علي* 
*ويافاطربحق فاطمة* 
*ومحسن بحق الحسن* 
*وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين* 

*شااااااااااااااااااافي كل مريض سألن الدعاااااااء يالله*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي عماد علي بحقك ياكريم)*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

ياحميد بحق محمد
*وياعلي بحق علي* 
*ويافاطربحق فاطمة* 
*ومحسن بحق الحسن* 
*وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين* 

*شااااااااااااااااااافي كل مريض سألن الدعاااااااء يالله*

*(اللهم بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها اللهم عافي عماد علي بحقك ياكريم)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي كل من سألنا الدعاء 

وفرج همنا بتعجيل فرج امامنا المنتظر 

يارب اتعجل فرجه واتسهل مخرجه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




**يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب*


*** أريد منكم الدعـــــــــــاء للطفلة لجين بالشفاء العاجل **


*

----------


## سيناريو

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب*
*لا سيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء* *
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي الطفلة لجين وامسح عليها بشفاءك العاجل ياكريم يا رب
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

ياحميد بحق محمد
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 
أدعولي يا أخوان أن الله يقضي حاجتي
محتاجين دعائكم
الهم إقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق باب الحوائج 
دعاء المؤمن لأخيه مستجابة

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*اسير .. الحرمان*

*الله يقضي حوائجك وحوائجنا بحق محمدوال محمد....*




*وخذ هدا الدعاء...*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم*
*على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني*
*فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار..*


*هذا الدعاء قاله الشيخ المهاجر الله يحفظه وقال اللي يقوله ويطلب*
*حاجته وما صارت يجي يقولي..*
*طبعا بأذن الله*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*ياحميد بحق محمد* 

*وياعلي بحق علي*
*ويافاطر بحق فاطمة* 
*ويا محسن بحق الحسن* 
*وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين*  
*شافي المرضى جميعاً* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا*
*الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام*
*شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك* 
*ياأرحم الراحمين...* 



*يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب*

*لا سيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## صمت السنين

ياحميد بحق محمد
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 
أدعولي يا أخوان أن الله يقضي حاجتي
محتاجين دعائكم
الهم إقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق باب الحوائج

دعاء المؤمن لأخيه مستجابة 
لا تنسوا أختكم صمت من الدعاااااااء فأنني بأشد الحاجه لدعائكم أخواني وأخواتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم اقضي حاجة اخونا اسير الحرمان ياكريم ياكريم

وقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين 
ياحميد بحق محمد
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين

وبالخصوص اختنا صمت السنين فرج عنها يا رب يا كريم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## وعود

*اللهم اقضي حاجة اخونا اسير الحرمان ياكريم ياكريم
وقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين 
**ياحميد بحق محمد
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
**وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الحمد لله رب العالمين
الله قضى حاجتي ببركة دعائكم 
أشكركم من كل قلبي على دعائكم لي

ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...


*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...*




*لا تنسونا بالدعاء اخواتي واخواني*

*تحياااتي


*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوجد شخص يرقد في العناية المركزة 

يحتاج دعائكم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
*اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم*
*على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني*
*فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم
على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني
فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..
اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار_
*الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*بحق مريض كربلا*

----------


## وعود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم
على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني
فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..
اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار
الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلا*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم
على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني
فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..
اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار
الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات_ 
*بحق مريض كربلا*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم
على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني
فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..
اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار
الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
بحق مريض كربلا 
**
*

----------


## لجين

*الخبيث انتشربجسمها دعواتكم لها ..* 
صورتها لاتكاد تفارق مخيلتي رغم اني لااعرفها بتاتا ...ذهبت الليلة للاستماع لمصيبة سيدتي ومولاتي ام البنين سلام الله عليها ...
لمحت امرأة واهنة ضعيفة مريضة متعبة ...تبكي تصرخ تتوسل ...من اول نظرة عرفت انها مصابة بالخبيث عافانا الله واياكم ..حتى اخبرتني احدى المؤمنات بانها فعلا مصابة به جاءها بالصدر وانتشر بالدم والان وصل للعظام تمكن من جميع جسدها ...اللهم ارحم ضعفنا ...ولاامل في علاجها حتى المسكنات لم تعد تنفع في حالتها ....وهي ام لاطفال صغار عمرها لايتجاوز ال 35 ....اللهم ارحم ضعفها اللهم احفظها لاولادها ماحد حنانه مثل الام ....
ارجوكم ارجوكم ادعوا لها في كل حين في كل وقت عند الاذان عند الصلاة عند السجود عند الدعاء ....ان يبلغها الله زيارة الحسين لانها ستذهب لكربلاء ...
كل دعائها وتوسلها بمجلس ام البنين ليس ان تشفى بل ان تصل الى ابي عبد الله الحسين ...
اللهم اني اقسم عليك بدم ابا عبدالله الحسين ان تشافي حميدة وتبدل ضعفها قوة ومرضها صحة.
سيدتي يازهراء اقسم عليك بدم ابنك الغريب ان تشفعي لها عن الله ...
مولاتي زينب ....اقسم عليك بدم اخيك العريان ان تشفعي لها عند الله ...
سيدي العباس ...اقسم عليك بحق قطيع الراس ان تتوسل لها عند الله ...
سيدي الحسين ..اقسم عليك بحق قطيع الكفين وبحق عريس كربلاء ان يمد الله في عمرها ويحفظها لاولادها ...
.....اخوتي اخواتي لاتبخلوا عليها بالدعاء فهي بامس الحاجة ويعلم الله اني لااعرفها ولكن احببتها لانها اختي في الله ...انشروها قدر الامكان بالمنتديات القطيفية ....اختكم ام سيد حسن وحسين ...ربما تصادف دعوة احدهم وقت استجابة ...وربما هناك من دعى في جوف الليل 
وسهام الليل لاتخطى ..
منقوووووووول.

----------


## سيناريو

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...
* 
* 

**اللهم اني اقسم عليك بدم ابا عبدالله الحسين ان تشافي حميدة وتبدل ضعفها قوة ومرضها صحة.
سيدتي يازهراء اقسم عليك بدم ابنك الغريب ان تشفعي لها عن الله ...
مولاتي زينب ....اقسم عليك بدم اخيك العريان ان تشفعي لها عند الله ...
سيدي العباس ...اقسم عليك بحق قطيع الراس ان تتوسل لها عند الله ...
سيدي الحسين ..اقسم عليك بحق قطيع الكفين وبحق عريس كربلاء ان يمد الله في عمرها ويحفظها لاولادها ...
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...




يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب

*
*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء* 



*ياربِ تشافي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*وتشافي الزهراني ...*

----------


## عاشق الافراح

*ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 

شافي المرضى جميعاً 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين...
*

*اللهم اني اقسم عليك بدم ابا عبدالله الحسين ان تشافي حميدة وتبدل ضعفها قوة ومرضها صحة.
سيدتي يازهراء اقسم عليك بدم ابنك الغريب ان تشفعي لها عن الله ...
مولاتي زينب ....اقسم عليك بدم اخيك العريان ان تشفعي لها عند الله ...
سيدي العباس ...اقسم عليك بحق قطيع الراس ان تتوسل لها عند الله ...
سيدي الحسين ..اقسم عليك بحق قطيع الكفين وبحق عريس كربلاء ان يمد الله في عمرها ويحفظها لاولادها ...
*

----------


## لجين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم*
*على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني*
*فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار*
*الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*بحق مريض كربلا*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*إلاهي بالميامين هداتي من بني هاشم 
بخاتم النبيين اخي الوحي ابي القاسم
بمن صام بمن صلى بمن صدق بالخاتم
بمن اثر بلقرص ثلاث وطوى صائم
بمن ردت له الشمس ببابل والملا عالم
بحق البضعة الزهراء وهي ست النسا فاطم
وبالمسموم والمقتول ظلماً فلعن الظالم
وبالسجاد والباقر والصاق والكاظم
وبالمدفون في طوس علي وبنه العالم
بحق العسكريين مع المنتظر القائم

اجرنا من لضى النيران يا حمن يا راحم

اجرنا من لضى النيران بل من شرها الحاطم


اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء
اللهم اقضي حوائج المحتاجين


دمتــــــــ بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد* 
*وياعلي بحق علي*
*ويافاطر بحق فاطمة* 
*ويا محسن بحق الحسن* 
*وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين*  
*شافي المرضى جميعاً* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا*
*الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام*
*شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك* 
*ياأرحم الراحمين...* 



*يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب* 

*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*  


*ياربِ تشافي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## البرق اللامع

*أشكر جميع الإخوة الذين دعوا للوالد بالصحة والعافية، ويؤسفني أن أبلغكم أن الوالد توفي بعد كتابة المشاركة بساعات، فلا تنسوه من الدعاء له بالمغفرة والرحمة، وكذلك الدعاء للوالدة حيث أنها تتعالج من الكليسترول منذ ثلاث سنوات، وأخي الذي أجرى العام الماضي عملية إستبدال صمام القلب ويحتاج لوقت طويل حتى يستطيع مواصلة حياته بشكل طبيعي، والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم بحق مريض كربلاء (ع).*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياحميد بحق محمد* 
*وياعلي بحق علي*
*ويافاطر بحق فاطمة* 
*ويا محسن بحق الحسن* 
*وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين*  
*شافي المرضى جميعاً* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا*
*الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام*
*شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك* 
*ياأرحم الراحمين...* 



*يارب ِ تشافي الجميـــــــــــــــع ويقوموا بالسلامه يارب* 

*لاسيما من سألنا الدعاء*  


*ياربِ تشافي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البرق اللامع 

رحم الله والدك وشافى مرضاك ومرضى المؤمنين
حميدة
الله بحق عليل كربلاء امسح على الأخت حميدة بالشفاء العاجل يا رب

ونيلها مرادها يا كريم

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم
على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني
فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر..
اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار
الله يشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات_ 
*بحق مريض كربلا*

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

يعطيك الله العافية خيووووو
انشاء الله حوائجكم كلها مقضية 
ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## وسلاحه البكاء

اسأل الله ان يفرج همومي وكربتي ويسعدني في الدنيا والاخرة
وأسأله شفاعة الحسين عليه السلام
اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج
اللهم اشفي كل مريض
*اللهم ابعدنا عن ظلم وجور حكامنا الطغاة يالله*
يارب يالله بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها فرج عنا يالله

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 

اختكم وسلاحه البكاء

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
 
اخواني ، اخواتي
عمي * علي * راقد بالمستشفى حيث يعاني من إلتهاب الكبد 
_ ابعد الله عنكم كل مكروه _ وهو في حالـة حرجة . 
فلا تبخلوا عليه بالدعـــاء .. ان يمن الله عليه بالشفـاء
العاجــل . ويسر بعودته قلب زوجته وابنائه . 
ياحميد بحق محمد 
وياعلي بحق علي
ويافاطر بحق فاطمة 
ويا محسن بحق الحسن 
وياقديم الإحسان بحق الحسين 
شافي المرضى جميعاً  
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين . 
دمتم بخير وعافيـة.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

يا رب اتشافي العم علي واترده بالسلامه الى عياله وبيته سالم غانم يا كريم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

إلاهي بالميامين هداتي من بني هاشم 
بخاتم النبيين اخي الوحي ابي القاسم
بمن صام بمن صلى بمن صدق بالخاتم
بمن اثر بلقرص ثلاث وطوى صائم
بمن ردت له الشمس ببابل والملا عالم
بحق البضعة الزهراء وهي ست النسا فاطم
وبالمسموم والمقتول ظلماً فلعن الظالم
وبالسجاد والباقر والصاق والكاظم
وبالمدفون في طوس علي وبنه العالم
بحق العسكريين مع المنتظر القائم

اجرنا من لضى النيران يا حمن يا راحم

اجرنا من لضى النيران بل من شرها الحاطم


اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء

اللهم و اقضي حوائجنا و حوائج المحتاجين** 


دمتــــــــ بود*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

إلاهي بالميامين هداتي من بني هاشم 
بخاتم النبيين اخي الوحي ابي القاسم
بمن صام بمن صلى بمن صدق بالخاتم
بمن اثر بلقرص ثلاث وطوى صائم
بمن ردت له الشمس ببابل والملا عالم
بحق البضعة الزهراء وهي ست النسا فاطم
وبالمسموم والمقتول ظلماً فلعن الظالم
وبالسجاد والباقر والصاق والكاظم
وبالمدفون في طوس علي وبنه العالم
بحق العسكريين مع المنتظر القائم

اجرنا من لضى النيران يا حمن يا راحم

اجرنا من لضى النيران بل من شرها الحاطم


اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء

اللهم و اقضي حوائجنا و حوائج المحتاجين

----------


## ليالي الخبر

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.._
_اللهم اني اتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمه واهل بيته الذين اخترتهم_
_على علم على العالمين.. اللهم لين لي صعوبتها وحزونتها واكفني_
_شرها فأنك الكافي المعافي الغالب القاهر.._
_اللهم صل على محمد واله الاطهار_



*يارب فرج عن كل مهموم وشافي كل مريض بحق محمد وال محمد*
*يارب ييسر امور جميع المسلمين*
*يارب حقق امنيتي* 
*يارب وفق الجميع ولا سيما من يهمني امره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يارب فرج عن كل مهموم وشافي كل مريض بحق محمد وال محمد
*يارب ييسر امور جميع المسلمين*
*يارب حقق امنيتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء**
*
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله**
*
*الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين* 
*اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء

اللهم و اقضي حوائجنا و حوائج المحتاجين


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين 
اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء*

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

إلاهي بالميامين هداتي من بني هاشم 
بخاتم النبيين اخي الوحي ابي القاسم
بمن صام بمن صلى بمن صدق بالخاتم
بمن اثر بلقرص ثلاث وطوى صائم
بمن ردت له الشمس ببابل والملا عالم
بحق البضعة الزهراء وهي ست النسا فاطم
وبالمسموم والمقتول ظلماً فلعن الظالم
وبالسجاد والباقر والصاق والكاظم
وبالمدفون في طوس علي وبنه العالم
بحق العسكريين مع المنتظر القائم

اجرنا من لضى النيران يا حمن يا راحم

اجرنا من لضى النيران بل من شرها الحاطم


اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء

اللهم و اقضي حوائجنا و حوائج المحتاجين 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم شافي كل مريض وبالاخص من سألنا الدعاء بشفاء

اللهم و اقضي حوائجنا و حوائج المحتاجين* 
امي تسألكم الدعاء في الصحة والرزق وراحة البال

----------


## بائعة الورد

أحلى أعضاءومشرفين ومراقبين منتدى الناصرة
أختكم بائعة الورد في محنة
أسألكم الدعاء لي أنا مو بس في محنة 
أنا في مصيبة الله يساعدني عليها
فلا تبخلوا علي بدعاكم
ولكم كل الشكر
أختكم المقصرة بائعة الورد

----------


## أباالصلط

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
 اللهم إني أسألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك نبي الرحمة، محمد صلى الله عليه وآله، يا أبا القاسم، يا رسول الله، يا إمام الرحمة، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك الى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا الحسن، يا أمير المؤمنين، يا علي بن أبى طالب، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا فاطمة الزهراء، يا بنت محمد، يا قرة عين الرسول، يا سيدتنا ومولاتنا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيهة عند الله، اشفعي لنا عند الله، يا أبا محمد، يا حسن بن علي، أيها المجتبى، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا عبد الله، يا حسين بن علي، أيها الشهيد، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا الحسن، يا علي بن الحسين، يا زين العابدين، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا جعفر، يا محمد بن علي، أيها الباقر، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا عبد الله، يا جعفر بن محمد، أيها الصادق، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا الحسن، يا موسى بن جعفر، أيها الكاظم، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا الحسن، يا علي بن موسى، أيها الرضا، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه ، يا سيدنا ومولانا ، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا جعفر، يا محمد بن علي، أيها التقي الجواد، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا الحسن، يا علي بن محمد، أيها الهادي النقي، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا أبا محمد، يا حسن بن علي، أيها الزكي (العسكري)، يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله، يا وصي الحسن، والخلف الحجة، أيها القائم المنتظر (المهدي) يا بن رسول الله، يا حجة الله على خلقه، يا سيدنا ومولانا، انا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله، وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا، يا وجيها عند الله، اشفع لنا عند الله - ثم سل حوائجك فإنها تقضى إن شاء الله تعالى- وعلى رواية أخرى: قل بعد ذلك : يا سادتي وموالي إني توجهت بكم أئمتي وعدتي ليوم فقري وحاجتي إلى الله، وتوسلت بكم إلى الله، واستشفعت بكهم إلي الله، فاشفعوا لي عند الله، واستنقذوني من ذنوبي عند الله، فإنكم وسيلتي إلى الله، وبحبكم وبقربكم أرجو نجاة من الله، فكونوا عند الله رجائي، يا سادتي يا أولياء الله، صلى الله عليهم أجمعين، ولعن الله أعداء الله ظالميهم من الأولين والاخرين*

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهم انا نسألك بالحسين الوجيه و جده و أبيه و أمه و أخيه

و التسعة المعصومين بنيه ان تقضي حاجاتان و حاجات السائلين

و بالاخص الاخت بائعة الورد اللهم فرج عنها كل كرب يا أرحم الراحمين 

و خير الغافرين

{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

----------


## دانة الشوق

مراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحب

أختي بائعة الورد  ساعدكِ الله 

وأبعد عنكِ كل شر 

بحق محمد والِ محمد

يفرج عنكِ مصيبتك


تحيا ... القلبية ... تي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الله يفك محنتش ياعزيزتي
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
ويقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم آمين رب العالمين

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم انا نسألك بالحسين الوجيه و جده و أبيه و أمه و أخيه

و التسعة المعصومين بنيه ان تقضي حاجاتان و حاجات السائلين

و بالاخص الاخت بائعة الورد اللهم فرج عنها كل كرب يا أرحم الراحمين 

و خير الغافرين

{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

----------


## جنة الرضا

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
اللهم صلى على محمد النبي وعلى ذريته وعلى أهل بيته
يارب صل على محمد وآل محمد
يارب صل على محمد وآل محمد
يارب صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم انا نسألك بالحسين الوجيه و جده و أبيه و أمه و أخيه

و التسعة المعصومين بنيه ان تقضي حاجاتان و حاجات السائلين

و بالاخص الاخت بائعة الورد اللهم فرج عنها كل كرب يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## جررريح الررروح

للهم ان نسئلك بفاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصومين
عليهم السلام 
ان تفك عسرة اختنا العزيزة
{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج همش يا كريم

----------


## LUCKY

الله يفرج همك و يقضى حاجتك 

بحق محمد و ال محمد 

و عليك بالصدقه اختي فانها تدفع البلاء

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم انا نسألك بالحسين الوجيه و جده و أبيه و أمه و أخيه

و التسعة المعصومين بنيه ان تقضي حاجاتانا و حاجات السائلين

و بالاخص الاخت بائعة الورد اللهم فرج عنها كل كرب يا أرحم الراحمين 

و خير الغافرين

{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


{ امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء}


يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم شافي كل مريض وفك كل مؤمن من الامراض ومن كل شر وضر 
وشافي أخوي يارب 
بحق مريض كربلاء يااااااااااااااااارب 
أقضي حاجتنا وحاجتكم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
يسلموااااااااا
تحياتي 
اوراق الشتاء

----------


## شفايف وردية

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء

اسألكم الدعاء لعمي عبد الله
يحتاج دعاءكم 
لا تبخلوا علينا
بالدعاء

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*و بالاخص الاخت بائعة الورد*

*واخو أوراق الشتاء*
 وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا رب اتفرج للأخ عبد الله

وتمسح عليه بالشفاء يا كريم

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*و بالاخص* 
*عبد الله* 
وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الطفلة نور مهدي العمران

محتاجة دعائكم

عندها فايروس في الدم

لا تنسوها من الداء بالشفاء العاجل 

بحق رسول الامة يا رب تمسح على الطفلة نور بالصحة والعافية
وتسر قلب والديها بشفائها  يا كريم

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*و بالاخص* 

*نور مهدي العمران* 
وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## khozam

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## كبرياء

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
*

*أدعــــــــــــــووو لي يالنواااصـــــــر .. بكره ورااي امتحاااان يموووووووووت من صعووبته ..*

*انتهى اليوم وانااا تعبت << تشكي الحال ..* 

*ياااررب*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات



كبريااء الله يوووفقج  اختي .
ويووفق الجميع .

----------


## ام الحلوين

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*



اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصومين من ذراريها تسهل الي كبريا وتوفقه وتجعلها من الناجحين الغانمين يالله تسهل اليها كل صعيب وتجعل ليها مخرج من كل ازمه ياكريم بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*و بالاخص* 

كبرياء
وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعواتكم العاجلة للأخ  ابراهيم /ابو محمد الحماقي وابنه  عبد الله
فهو يرقد في العناية المركزة وابنه يعاني من كسور في يده ورجله اثر حادث شديد اصابهم صباح الأمس بسيارة احرى فيها شباب منهم العبيدي الذي يعني من كسور في انفه وحنكه
دعواتكم للجماعة يالشفاء العاجل

الله يفرج عنهم يا كريم

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

----------


## Sweet Magic

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*و بالاخص* 


ابراهيم /ابو محمد الحماقيوابنه عبد الله

وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## سيناريو

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
و بالاخص 


ابراهيم /ابو محمد الحماقي وابنه عبد الله

**وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج عن ابراهيم الحماقي بحق عليل كربلاء

الأخ ابو محمد يرقد في العناية المركزة في مستشفى الجش المركزي

اصيب بنزيف في الرئة وكسر 5 اضلع واصيب بنزيف في الأذن وتمنع عنه الزيارة حاليا

دعواتكم لأبو محمد 

اما عبد الله فقد خرج بالأمس من المستشفى وبه كسور في يده ورجله وتشوه في الوجه

والشاب في السيارة الثانية محمود العبيدي نقل الى مستشفى الدمام المركزي لتقام له عملية 

في حنكه الذي انكسر 

يارب اتشافيهم بحق عليل كربلاء

----------


## سيناريو

*الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات*  
*حبايب قلبي* 
*أدعوا لي لأن الانفلونزا تمكنت مني*
*وصداااااااااااااااااع وزكاااااااااااااااااام وصوتي رااااايح فيها*  
*أوصفوا ليي دواااااااااء*  
*ومافي دواااااااء غير دعااااااائكم لي*
*لأن مو قادرة أحضر حق الامتحانات ......*
*دمتم بصحة وعافية* 
*وحفظكم الباري من كل شر..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيناريو الغالية 
الله يفرج عنش 
ومالش غير الصواخن رايح رايح

شاي اخضر نعناع ليمون عماني 

الي تحبيه بس شغلي الغلاية وتدللي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..*
*وأنعم علينا وعليهم بالصحة والعافية ..*
*وبالأخص ..*
*سيناريو .. الله يعينك .. بالتوفيق ..*
*وأبو محمد .. وعبدالله ..*
*ومحمود العبيدي ..*
*اللهم من عليهم بالصحة والعافية ..*
*يا كريم ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

**يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
و بالاخص 

*

*سيناريو .. الله يعينك .. بالتوفيق ..
وأبو محمد .. وعبدالله ..
ومحمود العبيدي ..
*


*وارحمنا برحمتك 
ياأرحم الراحمين .*

----------


## khozam

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*


الهي بحق غربه الحسين
وبحق ظمئ الحسين
وبحق غربه الحسين
وبحق مريض كربلاء
انك تشافي ابوي وكلى مرضى المؤمنين
دعواتكم لابوي بالصحه والعافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 

*الهي بحق غربه الحسين
وبحق ظمئ الحسين
وبحق غربه الحسين
وبحق مريض كربلاء
سافي يا رب والد الأخت دمعة الأحزان وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات


*

----------


## forever

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 

*الهي بحق غربه الحسين
وبحق ظمئ الحسين
وبحق غربه الحسين
وبحق مريض كربلاء شافي يا رب والد الأخت دمعة الأحزان وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
**
*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد .*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

**يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
**يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
**شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله 
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله

**الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا
الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام
شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
و بالاخص 
ابو محمد الحماقي
*

----------


## اسير الهوى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي اعز اصدقائي واغلاهم يرقد بالمستشفى وهو في حالة حرجة جدا جدا وهو بعيد عن هذه الديار ويحتاح دعائكم وبان تقرأو له سورة (يس) ليفرج الله عنه ويعيده لنا ولاهله واحبابه سالما

وكلي ثقة بانكم لن تقصرو بذلك

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

اللهم بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها فرج عنه يالله وعن جميع المؤمنين
وشافه وعافه وابعد عنه سوء الدنيا وبلاء الاخرة

واعده لاهله سالما معافا لتقر عين اهله واحبابه برؤيته

برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين وصلى الله على اشرف خلقك محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
اللهم بحق فاطمه وامها وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصوميم من ذرية بنيها 
والسر المستودع فيها ان تفرج وتشافي عن جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
في مشارق الارض ومغاربها ولاسيما من تواجدنا لاجله بالدعاء(........)
ان تشافيه بشفائك وبحق مريض كربلا زين العابدين وقدوة الراكعين والساجدين 
الامام السجاد عليه وعلى ابائه الصلاة والسلام ،،،
وبحق قطيع الكفوف ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام وبشيبة ابي عبدلله الحسين 
عليه السلام وبحق مكسورة الضلعين سيدة نساء العالمين من الاولين والاخرين
(فاطمة الزهراء)عليها السلام وحزن ام البنين على الامام الحسين عليه السلام 
ان تشافي مريضنا وترجعه سالماَ الى اهله واحبابه بحق غريب كربلاء ........

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا من ارجوه لكل خير , وآمن سخطه عند كل شر , يا من يعطي الكثير بالقليل , يا من يعطي من سأله يا من يعطي من لم يسأله ومن لم يعرفه تحننا منه ورحمة , اللهم بأسمك العظيم الاعظم , الاعز الاجل الاكرم , اسئلك ان تصلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وتعجل فرجهم يا كريم , اللهم ان نسألك بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها , وبحق مريض كربلاء ان تشافي مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين ولا سيما من خصصناه بدعاء , ورده الى اهله سالما معافى , وصلى الله على سيدنا ونبينا حبيب قلوبنا ابا القاسم محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين المنتجبين 


الله يشافيه يا رب

----------


## اسير الهوى

ام حمزة وام محمد 

الف شكر لكم والله يعافيه بحق اهل البيت عليهم السلام وجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسام على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...*
*شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..*
*وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بسم الله خير الأسماء*
*بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء*
*بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء*
*بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت*
*بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي*
*بسم الله على ديني وعقلي*
*بسم الله على أهلي ومالي*
*بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي*
*بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم*
*الله الله ربي*
*لاأشرك به شيئاً*
*الله أكبر الله أكبر*
*وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر*
*عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولاإله غيرك*
*اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي*
*ومن شر كل سلطان شديد*
*ومن شر كل شيطان مريد*
*ومن شر كل جبار عنيد*
*ومن شر قضاء السوء*
*ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها*
*إنك على كل شيئ قدير*
*وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد*
*إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين*
*فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله*
*لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...* 

*أيضاً تكرار اسم ياهادي ألف مره ...* 
*إن شاء الله يفرج عنه وعن كل مريض يارب*
*بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم بحق عليل كربلاء 

امسح عليه بالشغاء العاجل

----------


## Sweet Magic

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 

*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله*
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 
*يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله* 
*الهي بحق محمد وآل محمد وبحق عليل ومريض كربلا*
*الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السلام*
*شافي مرضانا ومرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*و بالاخص*  


*من  سألنه  الدعاء * 



*وارحمنا برحمتك* 

*ياأرحم الراحمين .*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 
اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي
لاأشرك به شيئاً
الله أكبر الله أكبر
وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر
عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولاإله غيرك
اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي
ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد
ومن شر كل جبار عنيد
ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها
إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله
لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين... 

أيضاً تكرار اسم ياهادي ألف مره ... 
إن شاء الله يفرج عنه وعن كل مريض يارب
بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين
*وبحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## أشرف

اللهم بحق غريب كربلاء وبحق أرض الطف أرد لي بصري بنور رحمتك بقويته يا الله 
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا داعه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا داعه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا داعه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا داعه ويكشف السوء

----------


## أبوسراب

مشكورررررررررررر على الموضوع الحلو والجيد
وأدعو الله أن يشافي ويعافي كل مريض 
ويقضي حاجة كل محتاج

----------


## عنيده

مشكورين ع الموضوع ... 


وادعوا حق اختنا يا جرح .. تره مريضه .. 


اللهم شافي وعافي كل مريض بحق اهل البيت يا الله 


لا تنسون الدعاء الى يا جرح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم شافي وعافي كل مريض لا سيما الأخت 

يا جرح

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللّهُمَّ إنِّي أسْأَلُكَ وَأتَوَجَّهُ إِلَيْكَ بِنَبِيِّكَ نَبِيِّ الرَّحْمَةِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ، يا أبا القاسِم يارَسُولَ الله ياإمامَ الرَّحْمَةِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلانا إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا الحَسَنِ ياأَميرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ ياعَليّ بْنَ أَبِي طالِبٍ ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. يافاطِمَةُ الزَّهْراءُ يابِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْنِ الرَّسُولِ ياسَيِّدَتَنا وَمَوْلاتَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكِ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهةً عِنْدَ الله اشْفَعِي لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا مُحَمَّدٍ ياحَسَنَ بْن عَلِيٍّ أَيُّها المُجْتَبى ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا عَبْدِ الله ياحُسَيْنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ أَيُّها الشَّهِيدُ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا الحَسَنِ ياعَلِيّ بْنَ الحُسَيْنِ يازَيْنَ العابِدِينَ يابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيها عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا جَعْفَرٍ يامُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ، أَيُّها الباقِرُ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا عَبْدِ الله ياجَعْفَرَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ، أَيُّها الصَّادِقُ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا الحَسَنِ يامُوسَى بْنَ جَعْفَرٍ، أَيُّها الكاظِمُ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا ، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا الحَسَنِ ياعَلِي بْنَ مُوسَى، أَيُّها الرِّضا ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا جَعْفِرٍ يامُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ، أَيُّها التَّقِيُّ الجَوادُ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ اللهِ ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. يا أَبا الحَسَنِ يا عَلِيَّ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ، أَيُّها الهادِي النَّقِي ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياأَبا مُحَمَّدٍ ياحَسَنَ بْنَ عَلِيٍّ، أَيُّها الزَّكِيُّ العَسْكَرِيُّ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ. ياوَصِيَّ الحَسَنِ وَالخَلَفَ الحُجَّةَ، أَيُّها القائِمُ المُنْتَظَرُ المَهْدِيُّ ياابْنَ رَسُولِ الله ياحُجَّةَ الله عَلى خَلْقِهِ ياسَيِّدَنا وَمَوْلاَنا، إنَّا تَوَجَّهْنا وَاسْتَشْفَعْنا وَتَوَسَّلْنا بِكَ إِلى اللهِ، وَقَدَّمْناكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ حاجاتِنا، ياوَجِيهاً عِنْدَ الله إشْفَعْ لَنا عِنْدَ اللهِ ]. ثم سل حوائجك فإنها تقضى إن شاء الله تعالى. وعلى رواية أخرى قل بعد ذلك: [ ياسادَتِي وَمَوالِيَّ إِنِّي تَوَجَّهْتُ بِكُمْ أَئِمَّتِي لِيَوْمِ فَقْرِي وَحاجَتي إِلى الله ، وَتَوَسَّلْتُ بِكُمْ إِلى الله وَاسْتَشْفَعْتُ بِكُمْ إِلى الله فَاشْفَعُوا لِي عِنْدَ الله وَاسْتَنْقِذُونِي مِنْ ذُنُوبي عِنْدَ الله فَإنَّكُمْ وَسِيلَتِي إِلى الله وَبِحُبِّكُمْ وَبِقُرْبِكُمْ أَرْجُو نَجاةً مِنَ اللهِ، فَكُونُوا عِنْدَ الله رَجائِي ياسادَتي ياأَوْلِياء الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ وَلَعَنَ الله أعْداءَ الله ظالِمِيهِم مِنْ الأوَّلِينَ وَالآخِرِينَ آمِينَ رَبَّ العالَمينَ ].
مشكور اخوي على الموضوع وتقبل مروري 
نسالكم الدعاء جميعا لنا ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
لاتنسونا من الدعاء (فانا في امس الحاجه لدعواتكم)

----------


## beauty of life

*يعطيكم العافية وانشاء الله ماينرد احد خايب يالله*


*ادعوا لي ولزوجي بفك ازمتنا وقضاء حاجتنا وينتقم ممن ظلمنا بحق مظلوم الطفوف*


*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردة محمدية 

بيوتي اف لايف

الله يفرج همومكم وهمومنا وهموم المؤمنين

يا مرج الهم فرج كروبنا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ياكاشف الكرب عن وجه اخيك الحسين اكشف الكرب عنا بحق اخيك الحسين اخواتي في منتدى الناصرة نسالكم الدعاء الى السيد عارف في فك كربة واليوم جمعه والدعاء مستجاب واتمنى من كل الي يداخل ان يسوي اي عمل كالدعاء او صلاة على شأن جده النبي محمد عليه وعلى اله الصلاةوالسلام وان شاءالله دعاء مستجاب بحق فاطمة الزهراءوفاطمةام البنين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
 
والسموحه اذا هذا الموضوع لا يناسب هذا القسم 
 
بدخل في الموضوع على طوووووول واتمنى ينال على اعجابكم واشوووف التفاعل من كل الاعضاء 
لهذا المنتدى المبارك منتدى الناصرة  
حبيت ان يكون هذا الموضوع اساس طلب الدعااااء للمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
المرضى المنظورين أن يمن عليهم بالشفاء العاجل يحق محمد وآل محمد  
فالقصد ان يدخل كل عضو ويرجو بطلب الدعاء لمريض مااا 
ويذكر حالته المرضيه

والدعاء لا يرد القضاء 

 
واطلب اني بالدعاء للشاب ( احمد علي سلمان آل ابراهيم ) صفوى 
فهو في غيبوبه منذ عدة أيام اذا يعاني من مرض الفشل الكلوي وامراض عده  
الله يفرج عنه وعن كل مؤمن ومؤمنه 
يا الله ياكريم  
نسألكم الدعاااااء

----------


## المستحييل

_الله يشفيه يارب ويشفي كل مريض ويقومه بالسلامه ياررب ..
يعيطك العافيه على هالطرح الجميل..
المستحيل.._

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  



عزيزتي الموضوع سبق طرحة شاكرين لك تفاعلك الجميع  


اللهم شافية  بحق عليل كربلاة  يا رب  



انشاء الله ندمج الموضوع  


حتى  يدعو لها  الاخوان  انشاء الله تفرج عنة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي
لاأشرك به شيئاً
الله أكبر الله أكبر
وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر
عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولاإله غيرك
اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي
ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد
ومن شر كل جبار عنيد
ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها
إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله
لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*أيضاً تكرار اسم ياهادي ألف مره ...*

*إن شاء الله يفرج عنه وعن كل مريض يارب
بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين*

*وبحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اليوم الجمعة وهو يوم الدعاء 
دعاء المؤمن إلى المؤ من في 
ظاهر الغيب مضعف ومستجاب 
اللهم سهل كل عسير 
وعجل الفرج لصاحب العصروالزمان 
وفرج المؤمنين والؤمنات ويفرج لنا 
في العاجل القريب 
لدينا امور متعسرة 
وامنيات في قلوبنا نريدها 
أن تقضى بحق المرتضى 
لاتبخلوا علينا بالدعاء 
في هذا اليوم وفي كل ساعة 
من كل يوم قضى الله 
حوائجكم جميعاً بحق الصلاة على 
محمدوال محمد

----------


## المستحييل

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين العجل العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان العجل العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان العجل العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان (اللهم عجل لوليك الحجة بن الحسن عليه السلام)_

_يارب يالله  اشفي كل مريض وفرج عن كل مكروب يارب يالله ياكريم.._

_الله يستجيب لنا اجمعين يارب.._

----------


## علي pt

اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المحتاجين بحق صاحب هذا اليوم

----------


## همسه دلع

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..._
_اللهم عجل فرجنا قائم ال محمد..يالله_
_بحق فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها وسر مستودع فيها يالــلــه_
_اللهم فرج عنا وعن مؤمنين ومؤمنات .يارب_ 
_تحياتي._

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

بسم رب الحسين 

إن يوم الجمعة وليلتها ، بمثابة موعد العفو العام الذي يصدره السلطان بين فترة وأخرى ، دفعاً ( لليأس ) من القلوب ، ودعوة ( للمتمردين ) الذين لا يجرءون على مواجهة الحق المتعال لقبح فعالهم ..وعليه فلا بد للعبد من أن يُهيّـأ نفسه قبل يوم الجمعة وليلتها ، ليتعرّض لتلك النفحات الخاصة في ليلة الجمعة المتجلية عند السحر ، ولنفحات يومها المتجلية عند ساعة الغروب ..ومن هنا نجد كثيراً من الأدعية التي تبدأ من غروب شمس ليلة الجمعة ، وتنتهي عند غروب شمس يوم الجمعة ..وللشيطان سعيه في إلهاء العباد بين هذين الحـدّين ، والشاهد على ذلك ( تفرّغ ) الخلق للمعاصي في الفترة نفسها ، فيرتكبون فيها مالا يرتكبونه طوال أيام الأسبوع من الموبقات ، مفوّتين على أنفسهم هذه الفرصة من العفو التي لا تتاح لهم في كل وقت .

أما بالنسبة للدعاء المخصوص ليوم الجمعة فهو دعاء السمات ،،،

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات



ياررررررررررررب



نسألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

----------


## نُون

مساء النور ،،
عزيزتي اطمئني ،،
فالرب موجود ،
و الآل من حولنا ،،
لا يخيب من ناجاهم ،،
فرج الله امورك ،
و سهل لكِ معسر ،
و لجميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات ،
تحياتي ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
* وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*قضى الله لكِ كل حاجة ...*
*وفرج عن قلبكِ كل ضيق..*
*وسهل عليكِ كل عسير..*
*بحق لاإله إلا الله..*
*وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي شوق المحبه ..
حقق الله كل أمآنيك غآليتي وفرّج عنك ِ وعنآ كل مكروه بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطآهرين ..
وقضى كل حآجآتنآ .. بحق قآضي الحآجآت أبآ الفضل العبآس ..
اللهمـ كن لوليك الحجه ابن الحسن صلوآتك عليه وعلى آبآئه في هذه السآعه وفي كل ساعه وليآ  وحآفظآ 
وقآئدآ ونآصرآ وذليلآ وعينآ حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعآ وتمته فيهآ طويلآ برحمتك يآأرحم ارآحمين 
..

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## بنت سيهات

اللهم اشفي كل مريض وفرج عن كل مهموم

اسالكم الدعاء لدي امور متعسرة علي في حياتي 

اسالكم الدعاء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي
لاأشرك به شيئاً
الله أكبر الله أكبر
وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر
عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولاإله غيرك
اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي
ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد
ومن شر كل جبار عنيد
ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها
إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله
لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*أيضاً تكرار اسم ياهادي ألف مره ...*

*إن شاء الله يفرج عنه وعن كل مريض يارب
بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين*

*وبحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أسألكم الدعاء لي أعزائي
فأنا بأمس الحاجة لدعائكم

----------


## صدفة البحر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*الله يسر لها أمورها واقضي حوائجها* 
*بحق لا إله إلا الله ..*
*بحق يامن يُجيب المضطر إذا دعاهـ ويكشف السوء ..*

*آمين رب العالمين*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*اسألكم الدعاء أحبتي*
*وخصوصاً أخوي لأنه مريض ..*
*دعواتكم*

----------


## نُون

عافاه الله بحق أهل البيت 
سلام الله عليهم أجمعين ،،
عزيزتي صدوووفة ..
مامن كربة عسيرة إلا و تنفرج بإذن الله ،،
و ببركة الآل ..

----------


## أريج الروح

ادعو لي بحق الامام الحسين ان اللة يشا فيني 
ترى اني محتاجة الى دعاكم يا أعضاء منتدى الناصرة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...
اللهم عجل فرجنا قائم ال محمد..يالله_
_بحق فاطمه وابيها وبعلها وبنيها وسر مستودع فيها يالــلــه_
_اللهم فرج عنا وعن مؤمنين ومؤمنات .يارب_ 
_تحياتي._

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي
لاأشرك به شيئاً
الله أكبر الله أكبر
وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر
عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولاإله غيرك
اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي
ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد
ومن شر كل جبار عنيد
ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها
إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله
لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*


*أيضاً تكرار اسم ياهادي ألف مره ...*

*إن شاء الله يفرج عنه وعن كل مريض يارب
بحق مريض كربلاء زين العابدين*

*وبحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...*
*شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...*
*ولا سيمااا اخت دمعة طفله يتيمه الله يعافيها ويشافيها بشفائك
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*علم، الله يشفي المرضى جميعا و يرحم الأموات من المؤمنين و المؤمنات*

*و شكرا*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...*
*ولا سيمااا اخت دمعة طفله يتيمه الله يعافيها ويشافيها بشفائك
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*
*امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...*
*شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء*

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
امن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..

**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مـنــتـظـــر الـخــبـــاز أخينـا وصآحبنا  

لاتنسوه من الدعاء في ليلة القدر 



بحاجة ماسّه لدعواتكم


فدعونا نجتمع وندعوا له بالسلامة
وان يعود ليملئ قلب والديه الفرح 
فهم بحاجةٍِ لــه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم 


اللهم باسمك العظيم الأعظم الأعز الأجل الأكرم يا الله يا الله
ياالله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله 
اللهم بفاطمة و أبيها و بعلها و بنيها و السر المستودع
فيها إلا ما شفيت (مـنــتـظـــر الـخــبـــاز) يا أكرم الأكرمين يا رب العالمين 


نسألك يا الله بحق مريض كربلاء الا شافيته
نقسم عليك بحق العليلة فاطمة الا ما البسته لباس العافيه


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين في هذهِ الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياًَ وحافظاًَ وقائدا وناصراًَ ودليلاًَ وعيناًَ حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


يـــارب
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
أمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء


.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## حلاالكون

*اللهم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
فرج عن هذا المريض واكشف البلاء عنه وعن جميع المرضى المنظورين...
شافهِ بشفاءك داوهِ بدواءك ياالله يارحمن يارحيم..
وهذا دعاء الحفظ ليحفظه الله من كل بلاء إن شاء الله تعالى..

**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء
بسم الله اصبحت وامسيت وعلى الله توكلت
بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي
بسم الله على ديني وعقلي
بسم الله على أهلي ومالي
بسم الله على مااعطاني ربي
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً* 
*الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز واجل مما اخاف واحذر عز جارك وجل ثناؤك* 
*ولاإله غيرك اللهم إني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد
ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ومن شر قضاء السوء
ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إنك على كل شيئ قدير
وأنت على كل شيئ حفيظ شهيد
إن وليي الله الذي نزّل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين
فإن تولى فقل حسبي الله لاإله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين...*

----------

